# MinMaxMuscles makes muscles with SUPERDMZ 3.0!!!



## MinMaxMuscle (Dec 27, 2013)

ARE YOU READY TO SEE AN ASIAN MAN WITH MUSCLES????

ITS NOW COMPRETERY possibre with SUPERDMZ 3.0.


Currently weighing in at 190, my goals from this is to gain as much strength and size as possible. 

Hoping to be around 205 by the end of the month.

Training routine will be mostly a strength routine (5x5) to take advantage of the compound.

Diet will be roughly around 3500 calories with no particular attention to macros but it will be clean eating for the most part aside from the cheat meals every week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol!  Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope everyone was able to enjoy this New Years! Happy 2014! To more growth, to more opportunities.... etc etc.

Just took the first two caps (i have a tendency to forget to take pills subsequent to the first morning pill.
Will take "BEFORE" pics later tonight and then start logging my training and eating.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Jan 1, 2014)

Eating all that MSG and nitrates got my face all swollen up.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2014)

At first, i thought that stash behind you was yours. I was like what a gear hoarding korean jew. But then i realized....

anyway Good luck, and lay off the teriyaki sauce.


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 2, 2014)

Definiatley in on this, I am still laughing at post 1


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2014)

LOL at first post... love it, DMZ3 has officially invaded the world... tons of logs going on this.... following...


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Jan 9, 2014)

So im about done with week 1 of super dmz 3.0. 

Right now im about to take my supps, lovaza prescription fish oil (to combat high triglycerides and cholesterol) and red yeast rice for cholesterol. 2 super dmz down the hatch. 

Im up about 3 lbs from last week, weighing in around 193-195. 

Fullness and vascularity and coming out extremely well. 

Training video will come out soon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2014)

Subbed for rice rage and msg abuses!!


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Jan 9, 2014)

Herro peopo! So minmaxmuscle has go shopping at local supermarket for dogs and tiger penis. 

Super anaboric. Just ask my cashier! He bring dog fresh from neighbors backyard daily!


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 7, 2014)

What happened with this run brother?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

Worst log ever, except Saney's


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe he choked on tiger penis


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2014)

I want my money back!


----------

